# Locking cap for water tank...



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

I think we all have the same type/model installed... pretty much anyways.

You turn the key to lock it and the cap just spins freely therefore not allowing it to be released.

Trouble is, mine has just decided to sieze up... not completely but enough to enable it to be removed.

Anyone else have this problem? And if so, is it fixable or do I need a new one?

I know I can get this sorted out at the place I got my new MH from but they are 50 miles away and that's a bit of a pain in the bum... 





andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Andy,

I would think that if the dealer you bought from is any good they'd happily send you a replacement in the post, if not try CAK tanks of kenilworth they sell 'em.

pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oops,

forgot to mention, their phone no is 0870 757 2324 or www.caktanks.co.uk

pete


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Funny that!! exactly the same thing happened on our Boxer/Elddis, I thought it was faulty, but operating it several times seemed to clear it and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Ours was a bit awkward almost from new. When you tried to turn the key it sometimes didn't seem to want to open.
After it had its first service it was ok and has been since. We hadn't mentioned it when we took it in. Maybe they they just used WD40 on it.


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Funny that!! exactly the same thing happened on our Boxer/Elddis, I thought it was faulty, but operating it several times seemed to clear it and it's been fine ever since.


I've tried freeing it up a couple of times but to no avail... I'll give it a couple more goes.

Thanks for the number Pete... I'll keep that on file. And your right... Glossops should post me one but I called em last week about a bit of a leak that's developed in me waste water tank... nothing major... seems to be coming from a large red cap in the middle of the tank. When I spoke to them this morning, the Glossop Caravans dood suggested that I bring the van in for sorting out. Trouble is... my van will be out of action for two weekends on the trot cos I can only get up to them at the weekend and their workshop isn't open at the weekend. It'll mean a trip up there on a sunday with my missus following me in the car and then the same trip the following saturday to pick the van up again. Bit of a pain when the place is fifty miles away... and it's right in the middle of the van season too :roll:


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

> Maybe they they just used WD40 on it


oooer.... would use WD on me water tank... but I know what you mean


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

andy_m said:


> > Maybe they they just used WD40 on it
> 
> 
> oooer.... would use WD on me water tank... but I know what you mean


On second thoughts!
Many years ago we were given some graphite in a small squeezy container with a protruding tube for sticking in locks.
That would perhaps be more sensible.


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

Hiya Gillian  

it's not the lock mechanism that's siezed up but the spinning cap thingymajigwhotsit. The cap is supposed to spin freely when in the locked position but the friction is so great (spins but not quite as free as it should) that you can take the cap off.



andy


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

we had that - got a replacement which also didnt work - you could take it off when locked - eventually it started to work and is fine now - try a spot of WD40 (the locking mechanism is a sealed unit so wont contaminate) and keep using it - eventally it will wake up to what its supposed to do - they must be slow learners! Unless it wont come off when unlocked in which case throw it away and get a new one.

A


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Sounds to me like they all need a bit of use from new!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Andy wrote;



> It'll mean a trip up there on a sunday with my missus following me in the car and then the same trip the following saturday to pick the van up again. Bit of a pain when the place is fifty miles away... and it's right in the middle of the van season too


Know the feeling mate, one of the dissadvantages of not buying locally, our dealer is 100mls away. In their defence though, if we've had problems before they've always lent us either a car or motorhome whilst ours is being fixed.

pete.


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

Andy,
I also had problems that required a week at the dealer for an hours job.

I asked for a loan van. It was an old one but it was OK for the week.

Give it a try if you need to take it back. They can only say no.

Terry


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Have a run upto Todds and tap them for info, or let them sort for you. They ahave best range of spares etc in North West and its only a20 minutes run


----------



## johnm (May 1, 2005)

widnes caravan sells water tank caps, i bought one for my roller team, The centre lock is held on by 2 tabs .look on the back side 2 screw driver poked down with realise it, new lock just slides in


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

you can always try the emergency caps sold in some sections of big supermarkets - the idiot - me  - drove off from a servo in France last year - by the time I realized my water tank cap was missing,many miles later, I went into carrefours and bought the stand by. Guess what - 7 months later its still on and works fine. Who needs locks huh!! Fuel yes water maybe!!! It was bloody cheap too!

not drowning - waving!!

barry


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

Pete 'n' Terry.... never thought of the courtesy car thing.... not a bad idea, I'll try it 

Dodger, got our awning from Todds at Preston and I agree that they've got a very good range of bits and pieces. Thing is though... my van's under waranty so I really need to get it up to Glossop. Perhaps not for a replacement cap but for other things... like leaky tanks 

And thanks John... Widnes is just down the road from me so might be worth a visit.

Musicbus


> Who needs locks huh!!


me :lol: I'm paranoid about someone peeing in our water supply (or something like that hehe).

andy


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Never been there John, know where it is, have they got a decent shop ?


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

> I'm paranoid about someone peeing in our water supply (or something like that hehe).
> 
> andy


On a serious note, I have had two attendants who wanted to fill me up with diesel in the water inlet when I hade a short term plastic stopper when my cap was lost. (My fuel inlet is hidden).

Terry


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Click here to see some pages from the CAK catalogue which has the filler caps
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## johnm (May 1, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Never been there John, know where it is, have they got a decent shop ?


yes lots off motorhome spares , you do need to ask ???????? or search. not cheap but very handy, i have found that by the time i have looked for cheap ?? its cheaper to buy from widnes


----------

